# Hi



## LazeyWinde (May 28, 2005)

Hey... I thought I introduced myself ages ago but i guess I didn't even though I registered at the forum a long time ago. 
I live in Connecticut. I'm 25 years old and have had this constant spaceyness since the summer before I turned 13. I've also got anxiety, OCD and struggle with self harm from time to time. 
I'm still being figured out...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello again LazeyWinde, seems we have something in common; I "used" to harm myself as well...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

We're all still being figured out  Welcome back


----------



## LazeyWinde (May 28, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

